
The Cost of JavaScript Frameworks - AngeloAnolin
https://timkadlec.com/remembers/2020-04-21-the-cost-of-javascript-frameworks/
======
OptionsDude420
Had to be said, also never heard of alternatives like Preact and Nuxt.js,
looks like i got some digging to do.

Super insightful, thanks man!

